# Orbea Rise M-20 or 10 Mods for Lighter Weight



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm very interested in getting the Rise but I'm not going to spend $11K on the M Team LTD, BUT I would like to get the weight of an M10 or M20 down below 40 lbs. Wondering if anyone has done this or has suggestions/opinions on whether this is practical/possible. Thanks!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

edj said:


> I'm very interested in getting the Rise but I'm not going to spend $11K on the M Team LTD, BUT I would like to get the weight of an M10 or M20 down below 40 lbs. Wondering if anyone has done this or has suggestions/opinions on whether this is practical/possible. Thanks!!



It is possible for sure. I'm not sure it's worth it.

Compared to a normal bike, it still feels heavy, slow, piggish pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

On the m20 you can save weight by uppgrading the wheelset and buy lighter tires, i don't see many other parts thats worth uppgrading to get it lighter


----------



## jupitersending (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't have my M20 under 40 lbs, but I have also beefed up some components. 
I went from the fox 34 to a Mezzer (gained weight) and from 2pot to 4pot front and rear. I went with 203mm rotors too and a much longer dropper and a heavier saddle and much heavier tyres and bottle cage.
However, I went with XMC 1200 wheels, xt cassette and derailleur and carbon bar and tubeless.
It's 18.5 kg with pedals which is 40.7 lbs or so.
It's a much more capable bike now and much more fun to ride.
If you get the option just get better wheels. It's what matters the most on this bike IMO.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

jupitersending said:


> I don't have my M20 under 40 lbs, but I have also beefed up some components.
> I went from the fox 34 to a Mezzer (gained weight) and from 2pot to 4pot front and rear. I went with 203mm rotors too and a much longer dropper and a heavier saddle and much heavier tyres and bottle cage.
> However, I went with XMC 1200 wheels, xt cassette and derailleur and carbon bar and tubeless.
> It's 18.5 kg with pedals which is 40.7 lbs or so.
> ...


Thanks! I ride flowing trails with some steep non technical ups so I wouldn’t need the heavier upgrades but the lighter ones sound great. Could you estimate weight saved with the wheel set casserre and tubeless and total weight? 
I am looking to lighter for handling but also to make it easier to load onto my rack.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

My XL M20 weighed 43 lbs stock, swapped to some not so light carbon wheels I already had and tubeless setup- shaved 2 lbs. I'm sure you can throw some more $ at it besides wheels/tires and get below 40 but the brakes and susp are not the best some proper brakes/rotors will add weight


----------



## jupitersending (Nov 10, 2021)

edj said:


> Thanks! I ride flowing trails with some steep non technical ups so I wouldn’t need the heavier upgrades but the lighter ones sound great. Could you estimate weight saved with the wheel set casserre and tubeless and total weight?
> I am looking to lighter for handling but also to make it easier to load onto my rack.


Cassette is about 100g if I recall correct, tubeless maybe 200g or so, wheels probably probably 500-600g maybe?
You are going to feel the weight on the wheels more, so I think you are on the right track. Carbon bar etc makes only very minor difference in ride feel compared to what wheels/tyres are on. Btw I also ditched the chain guide and got other cranks because of the issues with E13 cranks and I didn't want to run the risk.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

My wife has a medium m20. Her's is more or less at 40 lbs with 1750g wheels, x01 cassette and gx eagle drivetrain, carbon bars, ti rail saddle, composite pedals and rekon rear and dhr2 front. I on the other hand have an XL m10 (started life as an m20) that weighs 45.5 lbs but uses hard hitting components, dh wheelset double down tires with cushcore etc.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. After testing a number of E-Bikles and light weight Acoustic bikes, this thread is pointing me toward these options: 1. The lightest Rise - Team M LTD which comes in around 36 lbs. I didn't plan on spending this much, but this is only Rise model that will work for me. 2. Trek E-Caliber 9.8 XT around 37 lbs and the battery is designed to be removable if desired and bike ridden as a 29 lb. full suspension acoustic. Rear travel is minimal (60 mm) but probably sufficient for most of my riding and my limited demo of this bike put a smile on my face. 3. A lightweight Acoustic bike 24-28 lbs that climbs really well. Honestly, I would like to go for #3 but practically will probably have more fun with the electric assist. I already own a lightweight electric assist road bike (Canondale SuperSix Eco Neo) and the assist is pretty seamless and helps me ascend hills that I would avoid without the assist. Still get a great workout and very motivated to ride. Will do a few more demos and then decide. Thanks again.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

edj said:


> Will do a few more demos and then decide. Thanks again.


Have you tested the Specialized Levo SL? Any reason why you are not considering it?


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Have you tested the Specialized Levo SL? Any reason why you are not considering it?


I did but only on hills near lbs. (Comp Carbon) Bike weight was too heavy and I just didn’t like the fit for me and handling or motor acceleration. In the Levo sl to get the weight I want I would need to spend $15k to get below 40lbs. I do understand I might feel different if I rode it on a trail but price eliminates it compared to Rise 11k or E Caliber 9k. Thanks for your question


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a M-LTB. It was light as stock, but some of the parts didn't make sense to me. And it still rode like a sluggish pig compared to my other bikes. I ended up putting bigger (30mm) wheels and tires (Dissector/DHF) on it and a bigger fork (150mm Fox 36) and shock (Float X). Weighs a couple more pounds, rides much better, and doesn't feel any more like a sluggish pig than before. So, IMO, you should leave it as it is, there's no benefit in going from 42 pounds to 40.


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

I’ve changed a couple small things since weighing mine after the initial build. My M10 XL with GX AXS, carbon wheels, DHF/DHR tubeless, Sram Code RSC 203/180mm brakes, XX1 Cassette, Ergon saddle, Crank Brother flats, T1 Grips, Raceface Turbine R stem all weighed 41lbs. I’ve changed a couple things since and it may be under 41 now. The only easy way for me to drop weight is tires and that isn’t happening. I will change the dropper eventually to a fox. Not sure if that saves weight.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

rvbiker said:


> I’ve changed a couple small things since weighing mine after the initial build. My M10 XL with GX AXS, carbon wheels, DHF/DHR tubeless, Sram Code RSC 203/180mm brakes, XX1 Cassette, Ergon saddle, Crank Brother flats, T1 Grips, Raceface Turbine R stem all weighed 41lbs. I’ve changed a couple things since and it may be under 41 now. The only easy way for me to drop weight is tires and that isn’t happening. I will change the dropper eventually to a fox. Not sure if that saves weight.


That's pretty crazy light. There is almost no way I could get my XL m10 to 41 Lbs. What wheelset are you running on that thing? 

I'm right at 45lbs but that is with cushcore pro in the back, cushcore XC in front and a 1950g wheelset and aluminum bars. I figure I could pull 400g of the cushcore out, 200g out of the wheelset and 100g out of the bars if I cared. Even with 800g coming out of the bike, getting to 41lbs would be impossible for me.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm highly skeptical of the 36lb claim of the high end model, my guess closer to 38. 

minimusprime- how much do the double down tires weigh your running? I just got some fresh rubber for the season, DHF/DHR II in Exo casing was looking at the Exo+ but could only find it in the 3C and wanted dual compound. Still 1000g tires tho and I've always had luck with them


----------

